# Cav vs. Sagan at the TDF?



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

A while ago, I thought Cav would take most of the flat stages where he could orgamize his lead-out train, with Sagan taking a couple of the tougher small-group sprints a la Oscar Friere. Now it looks more interesting - thoughts?


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Not sure how much dedicated support Cav is going to have with Sky looking more at the GC. I'm hoping Sagan can give him a run for his money to keep things lively. Based on how easy Sagan has made it look lately, it should be quite entertaining.


----------



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm guessing that Cav doesn't get beyond the first week as he focuses on the Olympics in his homeland.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Cav will get plenty of support. Sky wants wins, no matter who gets them. Cavs arms raised is more mass appeal to advertising in non-cycling homes then a guy who might never win a stage and take the overall. It is about advertising dollars.

As for who can win...who knows, but Sagan sure does beat the hell out of Haussler this year. ToC and now Suisse. Poor guy just can't beat him. Of course, Sagan is having great success at short stage races. Will be interesting how he goes for three weeks.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sky's in an interesting position, though; support the favorite for green, or the favorite for yellow? They know they won't win the yellow jersey if they do not support it 100% ala Lance and the Postal team. I think with Wiggin's form that they will sacrifice support for Cavendish, which doesn't mean that he won't win, but it should make the sprints much more interesting.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

The other thing I forgot to mention is that Sagan seems to be a pretty good climber, Cavendish not so much. So Sagan has a better chance on the rolling stages... I reckon he could win the green.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

gordy748 said:


> Sky's in an interesting position, though; support the favorite for green, or the favorite for yellow? They know they won't win the yellow jersey if they do not support it 100% ala Lance and the Postal team. I think with Wiggin's form that they will sacrifice support for Cavendish, which doesn't mean that he won't win, but it should make the sprints much more interesting.


they wont win the green, either. cav has stated he will drop out to get ready for london. if this is true, i do not send any sort of train. cav has shown he can tag along and snipe this season.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

gordy748 said:


> The other thing I forgot to mention is that Sagan seems to be a pretty good climber, Cavendish not so much. So Sagan has a better chance on the rolling stages... I reckon he could win the green.


agreed. Rollers and hills, if Cav is off the back, Sagan should be able to bag it easily.

But for flat flat classic bunch sprints I still think smart money on Cav. Sagan was very impressive in ToC and TdS, but somehow I think the TdF bunch sprints will be a whole new game - faster, crazier, much more competitive. Cav has the speed and the experience.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought Cav stated the opposite, that he would finish the Tour... Of course that may just be to please ASO and he might very well have already planned to pull out early, maybe pull a Schleck and simulate some kind of injury to have a justified reason to pull out...


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if Sagan can take him in a heads up true field sprint, but it'll sure make for some interesting and exciting lead in's on the early stages.


----------



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

Also, some of the stages advertised as "flat" are actually pretty lumpy like stage one, which looks more like a one-day Belgian classic with a sharp climb right near the end. Advantage Sagan on something like that.


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

While Sagan is an awesome talent he has yet to complete a three week tour. Plus it will depend on how Nibali is doing as to how much assistance he gets from Liquigas. As for Cav vs Sagan, i would not completely count out Goss. If his team can get the lead out dialed in a bit and they have no one going for a high GC placing they will throw everything at getting Goss into green.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

55x11 said:


> agreed. Rollers and hills, if Cav is off the back, Sagan should be able to bag it easily.
> 
> But for flat flat classic bunch sprints I still think smart money on Cav. Sagan was very impressive in ToC and TdS, but somehow I think the TdF bunch sprints will be a whole new game - faster, crazier, much more competitive. Cav has the speed and the experience.


When I look at the list of Milan San Remo winners, I see Cav's name. Sagan isn't on there anywhere, and that actaully does have a climb right before the finish. 

Sagan crushes ToC, but are all the Tour sprinters there? Same for ToS.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

wilki said:


> While Sagan is an awesome talent he has yet to complete a three week tour. Plus it will depend on how Nibali is doing as to how much assistance he gets from Liquigas. As for Cav vs Sagan, i would not completely count out Goss. If his team can get the lead out dialed in a bit and they have no one going for a high GC placing they will throw everything at getting Goss into green.


He did the Vuelta last year and won a few stages.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

spookyload said:


> When I look at the list of Milan San Remo winners, I see Cav's name. Sagan isn't on there anywhere, and that actaully does have a climb right before the finish.
> 
> Sagan crushes ToC, but are all the Tour sprinters there? Same for ToS.


For 2012 MSR Sagan led the bunch home for 4th place, while Cav was so far off the back he was a DNF. Sagan's name isn't on there for years past because he's 22 yrs old and this year was his first time.

But I agree about Sagan not having lined up against the best of the best in the season's biggest grand tour so his capabilities there are a bit unknown. But I say in a flat drag race Cav has no equal these days, with or without a lead out train. But in anything other than the flat drag race scenario, I think Sagan will compete and even win. If he can keep his consistency up over 3 weeks I think he could win the green jersey.
And as an off-road guy myself, I can't help but root for guys with MTB backgrounds!








Peter Sagan, MTB World Cup XC #2 - CDM, Offenburg, Germany, April 26-27, 2008. He went on to win Junior Worlds that year in Val di Sol.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yep, he did the Vuelta last year, finished the race, won two stages including the last one. He'll be fine riding the Tour...

It's pretty clear he and Cav are not the same type of riders/sprinters, they don't have the same strengths and weaknesses. While Sagan will try to win pure sprint stages, Cav will have the upper hand there and Sagan will have the upper hand when stages are harder. But both can potentially win a few stages (maybe just different ones) and both could compete for the green jersey, not necessarily by competing head to head like two sprinters of the same type would... Sagan can probably score some points in intermediate sprints even on mountain stages...

It will be interesting to see how he races, he may not care about the green, he may just want actual stage wins... he might also do some work for Nibali depending how the italian's GC hopes turn out.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, my hunch is he cares more about winning than jerseys.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Sagan v. Cavendish is not all that interesting to me. Cavendish is the better pure sprinter and should remain so for some time. What does interest me is what type of "all-rounder" cyclist Sagan is and/or will be. I am thinking there are some real similarities between Sagan and Sean Kelly.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cav won't be the only one dropping out. 

Note he has gone on a diet and is down 8 pounds from his normal race weight. He says it's for Box Hill on the Olympic course. He never went on strict diets for the Tour. His whole year is planned around the Olympics, the Tour doesn't matter. 

Win a stage and your pic is in the paper next day, win Olympic Gold and Sky can milk it for four years.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cav v Sagan in the TdF is a non-event this year. 
Sagan is a brilliant all rounder who can sprint quite well. 
Cav is a pure sprinter who needs help in getting to the last few kilometers of a sprint stage or just staying within the time limit in the mountains. Sky will be unable to help him through the mountains because they will need all their fire power keeping Wiggins near the front and even with a full compliment are not strong enough to do what HTC have done so well in previous years.
The Olympics is Cav's target this year and Sagan just might be one of his biggest rivals in this race..
Next year the battle between him and Sagan for the Green could be be very interesting. My money in this 2013 contest will be placed on Tony Martin


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

Tschai said:


> Sagan v. Cavendish is not all that interesting to me. Cavendish is the better pure sprinter and should remain so for some time. What does interest me is what type of "all-rounder" cyclist Sagan is and/or will be. I am thinking there are some real similarities between Sagan and Sean Kelly.


Now that you mention it... I think that's a very good comparison!


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

spookyload said:


> *when i look at the list of milan san remo winners, i see cav's name. Sagan isn't on there anywhere, and that actaully does have a climb right before the finish. *
> 
> sagan crushes toc, but are all the tour sprinters there? Same for tos.


lol...

Did you look at the list of Paris-Tours winners too?


[src]


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

spookyload said:


> Cav will get plenty of support. Sky wants wins, no matter who gets them. Cavs arms raised is more mass appeal to advertising in non-cycling homes then a guy who might never win a stage and take the overall. It is about advertising dollars.
> 
> As for who can win...who knows, but Sagan sure does beat the hell out of Haussler this year. ToC and now Suisse. Poor guy just can't beat him. Of course, Sagan is having great success at short stage races. Will be interesting how he goes for three weeks.


No, not really. Sky is 100% behind wiggins. For instance, Cav's lead out man, Geraint Thomas, isn't even racing the tour. Don't expect sky to bring riders to support Cavendish who has already stated he himself will not be focusing on the tour, and plans to DNF in favor of the olympics. Thats not to say he won't be contesting sprints, which he obviously will, but he won't be doing it with a professional leadout train. 

I don't understand why you think Cavendish is more popular in England than Wiggins? He for sure is very popular here, however, keep in mind Bradley is popular enough to have an entire team built around his GC ambitions.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Interesting stat from L'Équipe and a reminder that Sagan still is pretty young and potentially still far from being at the peak of his form/career:

Number of victories at age 22: Laurent Jalabert, 1; Sean Kelly, 2; Philippe Gilbert, 5; Peter Sagan, 33.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

The only thing we could do now is to wait until those 2 sprint lions ravaging over the flat stages of a grand tour.

But since the Manx Missile is at the peak of his career, no doubt he will still remain the king of the sprinters this season.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

TerminatorX91 said:


> lol...
> 
> Did you look at the list of Paris-Tours winners too?
> 
> ...


not sure what you mean about Paris-Tours (with respect to Sagan-Cav discussion) but I think the point was that Cav's ability to get over modest "bumps" is underrated - he is often in the bunch, while hard men like Farrar are off the back.

Sagan's performances at TdS and ToC are impressive. But he is not racing the best sprinters in the world. Boonen has no interest in sprinting, and I think his top-sprinting speed days are over, he is now more like Hushovd. So at ToC it was mostly Hausler chasing him, as well as recently un-retired Rodriguez, Matthews, Velits - not exactly Cavendish-level sprinting list.

I think TdF contests will be interesting. I expect Sagan to take a stage or two, but I doubt he will dominate the sprints the way Cav has done lately. Cav gets no respect - he could win 5 stages in dominant fashion and all people talk about is a narrow loss to someone else, or how he wasn't at the front at one of the sprints.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Help me! Help me! I been orgamized!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

55x11 said:


> Cav gets no respect - he could win 5 stages in dominant fashion and all people talk about is a narrow loss to someone else, or how he wasn't at the front at one of the sprints.


No respect? Everyone in this thread has basically said Cav is the best sprinter out there. Everyone knows he's about 80% to win any sprint stage. When people are saying that he doesn't need a train to win, that's a compliment.

The only question for Cav is how he ranks in the all-time category because everyone knows he's the best now.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

It's not the fastest sprinter that always wins the Green Jersey, it is the most consistent. Very few could beat Cippolini in a flat out high speed sprint, but he never won the Green jersey.

The comparison between Sean Kelly and Sagan is very accurate in this case. Sagan will be contesting stages where Cavendish will not be present due to climbs very close to the stage finish. It's not going to be a slam dunk for either of them. It will most likely come down to the finish in Paris. The organizers can create a Tour that favors a TT rider or a pure climber for GC. They can also create a Tour where the Green jersey would more likely go to a "hard man" like Kelly, than a sprint specialist. Kelly took home his fair share of Green jerseys.

Don't expect Cav to be a favorite in the Olympic road race. A number of riders like Boonen and Gilbert have said there will not be a pure sprinter at the finish. These guys can assess a race just about as well as Sean Kelly.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Sagan demonstrated some jaw dropping chops today. Trapped, swiping paint with corner barrier, pulling on break cables, and then coursing around Ben Swift with ease. Sagan v Cav _is_ the drama for the tdf; calling for a complete course rework - right now - if they're smart - highlighting these two for 21 stages


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

DonDenver said:


> Sagan demonstrated some jaw dropping chops today. Trapped, swiping paint with corner barrier, pulling on break cables, and then coursing around Ben Swift with ease. Sagan v Cav _is_ the drama for the tdf; calling for a complete course rework - right now - if they're smart - highlighting these two for 21 stages


+1 Don. That sprint was crazy! If someone can post that finish, please do. He did an amazing job on that one. He displayed amazing riding skills. Very impressive!


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

burgrat said:


> +1 Don. That sprint was crazy! If someone can post that finish, please do. He did an amazing job on that one. He displayed amazing riding skills. Very impressive!


Here you go.


----------



## velojon (Mar 8, 2006)

Based on his position at 500 meters, there's no way he should have win. While agreeing with all of the above on Cav's superiority in a straight-up sprint, I would only say that at 22, Sagan is still improving, and Cav at 26, has probably peaked. And despite the lack of high-level sprint competition in the ToC and TdS, there is something to be said for the kind of momentum that Sagan has right now.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the years tour de suisse has had some really sketchy final runups. 

i dont think cav would have mixed it up in that finish. he does not do too well with tight run ins. and he likes to live to fight another day.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Go Sagan.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I think the make-up of the Sky team will tell you something about support for Cav. If Eisel and another train support rider like Sutton or Pate are there, then for sure they are after lots of sprint victories and Cav will last at least to the third week and maybe will go for green. Guys like Rogers and Froome are good to help pull back breaks and position for intermediate sprints. They need to keep Wiggo near the front anyway. Boassen-Hagen would be very useful to getting Cav well up to the front in any sprint situation.

If Cav hangs in there he's gonna win some stages and will make a run for green


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

burgrat said:


> +1 Don. That sprint was crazy! If someone can post that finish, please do. He did an amazing job on that one. He displayed amazing riding skills. Very impressive!


+2 He's a monster, I am really looking forward to the head to head at the TdF, my money's on Pete!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Peaked at 26? Petacchi won green at age 36.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Peaked at 26? Petacchi won green at age 36.


I wouldn't say Cav peaked, but he's probably as good as he'll ever be, he can probably keep this up for a few years though. Winning green doesn't mean you're at your peak though, Petacchi was past his peak when he won that green jersey...


----------



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

Phil Liggett said on the broadcast that he can't see anyone beating Sagan at the Tour de France this year. Therefore Cav has no chance.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

It's "Traditional" to have guy's enter races and intend to drop out? To declare they will be dropping out? I find this hard to enjoy, I think it detracts from the sport. If a guy's only a sprinter, he should race in sprint races rather than take wins from better all around riders and then drop out when the races turn uphill.

I guess I don't get it, but I admire riders who are good all the way through a race they enter, not ones who quit after their strong-point stages have been run. 

Sprinters..? They are special in some way? Why not let the climbing specialists ride in the team bus and just join in the Grand tours when the gradient is over suits them? Why make em ride all that flat crap and watch the sprinters go after a day in the saddle?

The sprinters who quit after the flat stages of a long stage race...they don't seem to take any flak for that. How bout just letting the uphill guys come race when the stages are climbing stages?

Or better yet, give every rider a timing transponder and count every fraction of every second of every stage....guy with the lowest time at the end, he wins....That would certainly decide which rider was the most effective at riding and racing...


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Sagan won't have Duggan at the Tour


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Gnarly 928 said:


> It's "Traditional" to have guy's enter races and intend to drop out? To declare they will be dropping out? I find this hard to enjoy, I think it detracts from the sport. If a guy's only a sprinter, he should race in sprint races rather than take wins from better all around riders and then drop out when the races turn uphill.


Since this is a Cav thread, I'll point out that he has finished 3 TdFs, 2 Giros, and 1 Vuelta. The *only* reason it's assume he won't finish the TdF this year is because the Olympic Road Race is 6 days after the TdF finishes and Cav has openly stated that his goal is to win Olympic Gold.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Gnarly 928 said:


> It's "Traditional" to have guy's enter races and intend to drop out?
> 
> ...


I remember it being said that Cipollini had his summer vacations pre-booked to start during the second week of the TdF. As soon as the hills appeared, he climbed.... but off his bike and headed to the beach.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

PDex said:


> Sagan won't have Duggan at the Tour


So what is the Liquigas Squad? I haven't found a short list online yet


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

PDex said:


> Sagan won't have Duggan at the Tour


Do you have a source for this?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

EuroSVT said:


> So what is the Liquigas Squad? I haven't found a short list online yet


I don't know the whole squad but I heard that Duggan will definitely not be on the squad and King will likely not make the squad.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

PDex said:


> I don't know the whole squad but I heard that *Duggan will definitely not be on the squad *and King will likely not make the squad.


First I've heard of this as well...he is a work horse needed for the tour IMO...but is Tim also focused on the Oly's? BTW Mr. Duggan is one of the most cordial Pro cycling fellows my wife and I have met. Great guy to chat up by the buses before and after races.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sagan's ironic twitter is pretty funny...

"Why people say hard for Mr Cavendish get green jersey at Tour de France? He still have two weeks to join Europcar..."


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> It's "Traditional" to have guy's enter races and intend to drop out? To declare they will be dropping out? I find this hard to enjoy, I think it detracts from the sport. If a guy's only a sprinter, he should race in sprint races rather than take wins from better all around riders and then drop out when the races turn uphill.
> 
> I guess I don't get it, but I admire riders who are good all the way through a race they enter, not ones who quit after their strong-point stages have been run.
> 
> ...


Yours is kind of a pointless post, but I will say that Cipollini caught a LOT of flak. With saeco he was not invited to the tour for a few years.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> Do you have a source for this?


Yes. .


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Cav at Ster ZLM*

By Kittel winning two stages and Griepel winning one, Cav just recruited two teams to work hard to chase down the breaks at the Tour. 

He is much lighter and his second place on the hardest stage shows he has the climbing form to get to a lot of tough finishes. There are a lot of stages that come into play with that option. I think we might see a different kind of Cavendish in this year's tour.


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

I miss Cav and Renshaw; that duo was a beast! Renshaw always knew the best route to launch Cav into the finish.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> Do you have a source for this?


It is public now:

http://justgoharder.com/news/its-chillin-time


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

PDex said:


> It is public now:
> 
> Journal of professional cyclists Ian MacGregor and Timmy Duggan » Blog Archive » Its Chillin Time!!!


Hadn't ran across his blog until now, made for a good read. Especially the U.S. Championship entry...it's nice to know that C'Dale was in support.

Now back to Cav vs. the world. You have 11 days to place your bets...my money is on Sagan :thumbsup:


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

1LaneLam said:


> I miss Cav and Renshaw; that duo was a beast! Renshaw always knew the best route to launch Cav into the finish.


Hincapie+Renshaw+Cav was the bomb


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Jens Voigt on Cav*

At the Ster ZLM Tour on stage 3 where Cav comes second to Boom

@Thejensie (Jens Voigt) on twitter:

_"had an eyeopening experience yesterday in that hilly stage. Was like a little Liege Bastogne. We are on the famous" la redoute" climb and 2 of my teammates just attacked and went of the front. Of course some counterattacks behind...I try to keep them in check and its pretty sticky already, and there is 5riders just ahead of me, and then i look to side and guess what??? I see the worldchampion Marc Cavendish in his yellow jersey shifting 2gears bigger and just jumping to the counterattack, totally easy!!! I could see how Cav thought" i know i am supposed to be a sprinter, but i dont care!!" And he crossed the Hilltop in first place. I mean the biggest names in cycling used to fight and suffer with this hard and famous climb and then Cav comes along. Cav totally made this climb his bi..atch, i was sooo totally impressed to eyewitness that!! He is a champ, and watch out for him at olymics!"_


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Greipel Tips Sagan For Tour De France Green Jersey | Cyclingnews.com

Seems Greipel is a Sagan fan


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

55x11 said:


> not sure what you mean about Paris-Tours (with respect to Sagan-Cav discussion) but I think the point was that Cav's ability to get over modest "bumps" is underrated - he is often in the bunch, while hard men like Farrar are off the back.


It was an obvious joke to me anyway. 



55x11 said:


> Sagan's performances at TdS and ToC are impressive. But he is not racing the best sprinters in the world.


He is now.



55x11 said:


> I think TdF contests will be interesting. I expect Sagan to take a stage or two, but I doubt he will dominate the sprints the way Cav has done lately.


Yeah well, the first week is almost over, Sagan has three and the green, Greipel has two, and Cav has one.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Yeah well, the first week is almost over, Sagan has three and the green, Greipel has two, and Cav has one.


Sagan is very impressive, I agree. Amazing talent.

Not sure if one can really argue he dominates the sprints (not yet anyways) - his first two wins were not really classic bunch sprints, where Sagan expected to be the best, today's sprint was the only real bunch sprint he did well in, which really makes it all that much amazing - this is the first time he was able to go by true sprinters, normally he managed to finish 5th at best in the previous bunch sprints.

Nobody was truly dominant in the 4 bunch sprints we had this year but Greipel was the most impressive (2nd, 1st, 1st and 2nd), while Goss was also quite consistent (3rd, 4th, 2nd, 3rd), even though he never quite managed a win. 

We only had one Sagan vs. Cavendish face to face bunch sprint (Cav was out of two due to crashes and Sagan was out of one due to crash), and Cav took that one with Sagan finishing 6th. Too early to comment on whether Sagan is really a faster sprinter than Cavendish (or even Greipel/Goss for that matter). He definitely is stronger, and therefore has a better path to green, but we already knew that.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

55x11 said:


> We only had one Sagan vs. Cavendish face to face bunch sprint (Cav was out of two due to crashes and Sagan was out of one due to crash), and Cav took that one with Sagan finishing 6th. Too early to comment on whether Sagan is really a faster sprinter than Cavendish (or even Greipel/Goss for that matter). He definitely is stronger, and therefore has a better path to green, but we already knew that.


Until Sagan actually beats Cav in a sprint, it's safe to assume that Cav is faster than Sagan, since Cav is generally accepted to be faster than everyone else. They actually have competed in every intermediate sprint also, and Sagan has never been close to beating Cav, including stage 3, where Cav blew past Sagan like Sagan was standing still. (All the other intermediate sprints, Sagan started sprinting behind Cav and couldn't catch up).


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

What my boy got a bell on how bike?


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm rooting for Sagan all the way for the green. Cav seems to have the worst attitude possible. He get's beat fair and square and still complains at the guy who beat him. Awesome athlete, horrible sportsmanship. I rather see Sagan's finish line dances.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

SFTifoso said:


> I'm rooting for Sagan all the way for the green. Cav seems to have the worst attitude possible. He get's beat fair and square and still complains at the guy who beat him. Awesome athlete, horrible sportsmanship. I rather see Sagan's finish line dances.


Where was he rude? I have not seen it..


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Cav was doing his domestique duty today during Stage 7, dropping back to the team car to pick up bottles and bringing them up to the front for his Sky teammates. He seemed happy doing this.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

SFTifoso said:


> I'm rooting for Sagan all the way for the green. Cav seems to have the worst attitude possible. He get's beat fair and square and still complains at the guy who beat him. Awesome athlete, horrible sportsmanship. I rather see Sagan's finish line dances.


I agree 100%. I can't stand his dickitry. He's a bit like Hamilton in F1.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

cq20 said:


> Cav was doing his domestique duty today during Stage 7, dropping back to the team car to pick up bottles and bringing them up to the front for his Sky teammates. He seemed happy doing this.


Yes, I saw that. Cav has a really good team attitude. He works for them and always thanks them for their support.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

SFTifoso said:


> I'm rooting for Sagan all the way for the green. Cav seems to have the worst attitude possible. He get's beat fair and square and still complains at the guy who beat him. Awesome athlete, horrible sportsmanship. I rather see Sagan's finish line dances.


He hasn't done that in this year's TdF.


----------

